# Detail what to look for



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

:thumb:at the shows










Saffronx


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice tentage :thumb:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks very good :thumb:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

which shows will you be at?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks great Anthony/Saffron.



I seen it in the flesh at Japfest (when it wasnt 3 deep to get in :thumb::thumb: )


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

woodym3 said:


> which shows will you be at?


Hiya :wave:

Auto Italia 6th june ( this weekend)

RSOC @castle combe 3rd july

Rallyday @castle combe 18th september

There are alot of other event's that Anthony and i have been asked to attend between these dates ,but because of Anthony's diary being rather busy Detailing it's difficult for us to confirm the events.

If anyone has any other events that we don't know about and would like Detail to attend please list them and we'll see if it's possible for us to go.:thumb:

Wedgie

You pm :wave:

Saffron


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

Auto Italia today


----------

